# Raw fish kibble supplement - skin on or off?



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

For those of you who give your V raw fish do you keep the skin on or off? Also what about the small bones?

Berkeley is 9 months old now and I want to start giving him some supplement to his normal TOTW kibble. Just occasionally or whenever we happen to have some extra salmon. Also, would you say all fish are okay? Any to stay way from? 

Also, any other suggestions as to supplementing kibble would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Fillet meat ride the back done doing so only for omega 3 nothing can flex with these

I skin mine as well but skins will not hurt them cold waters only and wild fish only

Kings and Coho and Reds the best in oils 

I fillet 50 lbs a week or so ;D

mates eat it daily


----------

